# Fuse blows during calibration



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Have Airlift performance with Autopilot V2, Viair 380 and a 3 gallon tank. 

When I calibrate the system the inline fuse (30) blows during the process. I replace and it continues from were it left off. This happened 3 times before the system finished it's calibration. 

Now when going to my presents it goes way under/over before going to the actual preset PSI - extremely annoying. 

Other than that everything works fine. 
I had issues with the check valve in the past, but have since put in a SMC. Also since the tank is not losing any air, and I am not blowing fuses during normal use I am pretty confident that is not the issue. 

Any thought on what could be causing this? 

TIA


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

BIG EYE said:


> Have Airlift performance with Autopilot V2, Viair 380 and a 3 gallon tank.
> 
> When I calibrate the system the inline fuse (30) blows during the process. I replace and it continues from were it left off. This happened 3 times before the system finished it's calibration.
> 
> ...


I had an issue with blowing one fuse on my dual compressor setup after 3 months of no issues. I would suggest two things:

1. Make sure you have a good ground. The ground should be on bare metal.
2. Make sure your connection from the compressor to the power kit is solid. My ground was loose and I believe was causing the fuse to pop.

Let me know what you find. Also, make sure you don't have any air in the system before calibrating. Disconnect the lines from the manifold to get a true 0 psi.

Dan


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

blknytro said:


> I had an issue with blowing one fuse on my dual compressor setup after 3 months of no issues. I would suggest two things:
> 
> 1. Make sure you have a good ground. The ground should be on bare metal.
> 2. Make sure your connection from the compressor to the power kit is solid. My ground was loose and I believe was causing the fuse to pop.
> ...


Thanks for the info! I will report back after I check and re-calibrate


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

blknytro said:


> I had an issue with blowing one fuse on my dual compressor setup after 3 months of no issues. I would suggest two things:
> 
> 1. Make sure you have a good ground. The ground should be on bare metal.
> 2. Make sure your connection from the compressor to the power kit is solid. My ground was loose and I believe was causing the fuse to pop.
> ...



So the ground looked to be fine, but I took it off cleaned it up and everything is functioning perfectly again. 
Thanks!


----------

